# Adopting Out



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. One dark check fledgling to good home. No fee. 100 % ferral stock. Healthy and flying. Close to one month old. Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It may be helpful to post pictures of him and say where his location is. also the story of why a feral is in a domestic situation?


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Do you still have him and where are you located? I might be willing to adopt.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. No, don't have it now. What are you looking for: a feral young one?
To. Spirit wings: that's what happens when a breeder does not mark the eggs. A pair of ferrals raise young for a tumbler man. The eggs did not get changed properly. Thanks.


----------

